
Surviving Cloudflare Outages - amirhirsch
https://medium.com/@hCaptcha/hcaptcha-engineering-blog-surviving-major-upstream-failures-74553001b2a4
======
alexnewman
I'm 50% of the engineers who woke up and fixed this if anyone has questions.

